

Can the cloud withstand a "perfect storm'? - tshtf
http://gcn.com/blogs/pulse/2012/10/hurricane-sandy-aws-cloud-computing.aspx

======
Snapps
Idea?

With Uber investing in the cloud (literally) with BlackJet, I wonder if the
same idea could be used here. Well, the same idea... in a sense.

Like what if there cloud-like arbitrage system (in the positive sense). Like a
private jet with extra seats, if people had private clouds they could offer
"seats" (i.e., space) on some system such that you reduce the likelihood of an
outage, but also you can make money.

Cloudshares!

